
The Firefox Process Model - luccastera
http://blog.httpwatch.com/2009/02/10/the-firefox-process-model/
======
blasdel
One of the things I hate most about it is that it uses simplistic locking for
profiles -- you _can't_ have multiple firefox processes sharing a profile.
It's infuriating if you have your ~ on NFS.

Safari on OS X handles it pretty decently -- you can have multiple processes
(usually from using WebKit nightlies) sharing the same
prefs/bookmarks/history. The only thing that pisses me off is that "Reopen all
tabs from last closed session/window" gets clobbered.

